# Rubric of Ahriman Book



## Orjo (May 3, 2013)

I just finished reading _A Thousand Sons_ in 4 days but was left wanting for more fluff about the Thousand Sons. I bought _All is Dust_ and _Dust_ hoping to find something about the Rubric of Ahriman [Spell that protected the Thousand Sons from flesh change but had adverse side-effects] but found nothing of particular depth. 

I was wondering if there is a book that picks up where _A Thousand Sons_ finished and goes in depth about the Legion's fall into Chaos and the Rubric of Ahriman. _Ahriman: Exile_ could be the book I am looking for, however I want to make sure it is because it takes a while to get any BL book where I live. 

Thousand Sons related books I know of:

- Prospero Burns
- Battle of the Fang
- Ahriman: Exile 

Any recommendations of Thousand Sons readings will be greatly appreciated. 

Ø


----------



## Assaj (May 14, 2012)

Those are all great books, depending on who you ask.

_Ahriman: Exile_ takes place after the Rubric of Ahriman has been cast.
However, it does allude to the rubric itself and nicely expresses its consequences, as well as showing how Ahriman and other fellow Thousand Sons regard it.

_Prospero Burns_ takes place during the Horus Heresy, long before the rubric was cast. It's not from the Thousand Sons perspective, as it was meant to show the other side of the battle in _ A Thousand Sons_. However, the title is a bit misleading as to what it concerns, as I'm sure many people would be more than willing to point out .

_Battle of the Fang_ also takes place in M32 after the rubric has been cast. If I remember correctly the Rubric Marines aren't really explored as much besides the usual "They were like automatons/machines" stuff.

I not aware of any other Thousand Sons specific books though.

Hope that helps


----------



## Orjo (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I think a bunch of Space Wolf fluff doesn't sound very interesting to me at moment for that little bit of _Prospero Burns_ that regards the Thousand Sons. 

Still my question is where pages like wh40k.lexicanum and the warhammer wiki get all their documentation on the Rubric of Ahriman in detail? Maybe its on the Index Astartes III but I doubt 7 pages can deliver any depth to the matter. 

I guess... All is dust... even when it comes to information on the rubric. 

Ø


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

_Thousand Sons_ was a phenomenal book wasn't it? I finished it about 2 months ago and like you I was left wanting more....

I thought _Prospero Burns_ was kind of a sequel or bridge, but from what I have heard it absolutely *is not*...And on top of this I have heard it is nowhere near as good as _Thousand Sons_...

So I decided to skip it and am now reading _Ahriman: Exile_. 

I found it starts off much slower and has a very different style but I am now about half way through and am really liking where the story is going so far: You really get a feel for Ahriman's situation; his despair, loneliness and guilt at casting the rubric. Out of all the characters in the 40k universe I feel Ahriman is the one I can relate to the most, flawed and human as he is. 

You definitely get more of an explanation of what the Rubric marines actually are in _Exile_ : Ahriman's psychic connection to them reveals they are more than just mindless automatons (though not much more)...


----------

